# 5000 no wastegate?



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive been doing some research for a 1.6 td build.Ive got a k26(i know its big)And it doesnt have a WG .What did Audi use for controlling boost?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 5000 no wastegate? (dillenger1)*

A WG







It is external unlike the internal one found on a 4cyl turbo diesel. HTH's


----------

